Ask HN: What you wish had existed in/with your sneakers? - waqasaday
======
JoshTriplett
A random unique number (such as a serial number) printed somewhere
inconspicuous (such as on an inner label).

I typically purchase more than one identical pair of shoes at a time. I want
them to wear out evenly. So it would help to have a means of pairing them
after they wind up in a pile.

